# Hello and searching



## AlexJ (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello, name is Alex Jeffries. I live in Indiana and have been trying to search this side of the states to find a nice 00-01 TT in my range. I'm a huge car enthusiast and currently drive a semi-rundown 94 Mazda Miata. I'm looking for another roadster but a coupe would also do fine. I'm fresh out of basic trainging in the National Guard and got some money to throw money (just not a lot). BTW, my price range is between 8-10k.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You should get a decent tt with that price range. Happy hunting. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  Hope you find the car of your dreams


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Stacks here to choose from chief, did a 500 mile radius of Indianapolis... 
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/searchres ... 1222148641

Perfect country for a TTR, wish I had mine with me when I'm over the pond.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlexJ (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the listings. I'm currently in a numbers game with one of the TTs on the list
(http://www.luckymotors.com/detail-2001- ... 24829.html) this one actually.

It seems nice and completely stock. However, I've only been looking at Audi's for about a week new so I don't know a lot about the value on a TT. Either way, I'm trying to get it down to around 9 before I commit. 
Also, is there a lot of Euro users here? It seemed like the "For Sale" forum had A LOT of european cars...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

AlexJ said:


> Thanks for the listings. I'm currently in a numbers game with one of the TTs on the list
> (http://www.luckymotors.com/detail-2001- ... 24829.html) this one actually.
> 
> It seems nice and completely stock. However, I've only been looking at Audi's for about a week new so I don't know a lot about the value on a TT. Either way, I'm trying to get it down to around 9 before I commit.
> Also, is there a lot of Euro users here? It seemed like the "For Sale" forum had A LOT of european cars...


Hi Alex, there is a lot of UK users as it is a UK based forum


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

AlexJ said:


> Thanks for the listings. I'm currently in a numbers game with one of the TTs on the list
> (http://www.luckymotors.com/detail-2001- ... 24829.html) this one actually.
> 
> It seems nice and completely stock. However, I've only been looking at Audi's for about a week new so I don't know a lot about the value on a TT. Either way, I'm trying to get it down to around 9 before I commit.
> Also, is there a lot of Euro users here? It seemed like the "For Sale" forum had A LOT of european cars...


Don't be put off by us all speaking proper English, and putting u's into words and i's into the spellings of certain Metals.. You'll still come accross some US based owners, and it's a plethora of info, you can't beat it for TT advice and experience.

For sale section for you will be useless unless it's parts, but don't let that scare you off.

$10 is probably as low as you're gonna go for a US car, was looking myself earlier this year.


----------



## AlexJ (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I was born on a RAF in Great Britain before moving back to the states with my parents (my father was US Air Force stationed at a REF).


----------



## AlexJ (Aug 25, 2009)

So I'm still waiting on the approval from my bank but I'm well on my way to owning a 225 TT Quartto roadster!


----------

